# Girlfriend Kari has over 100 waifus



## mrtofu (Sep 4, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm watching it for Momoko, I'm a huge fan of Yui Ogura, I might grab something (a figure, tapestry, something for my room or shelf) to support the series although I'm not interested in the game, it's a cash grab.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 4, 2014)

WatchGintama said:


> A waifu for everyone!


 

And if not, there's a selection of bricks they can choose from.....wait, that's your sig, lol.


----------



## Arras (Sep 4, 2014)

Who needs this when Hatoful Boyfriend just came out on Steam?


----------



## mrtofu (Sep 4, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 4, 2014)

I wonder how many episodes this will have?  You can't fit 80-100 girls in 24 much less 12-13 episodes even using a format similar to Amagami, the best bet is to have an episode for each girl so everyone can enjoy the anime with a 5 minute episode duration each.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 4, 2014)

Needs more boys in it!


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Drink the Bleach (Sep 5, 2014)

Dibs on 12 of those waifus


----------



## Reploid (Sep 5, 2014)

Suikoden have 108+ chars, so this is no record. Also Suikoden's chars far less shitty I bet.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Gaming4Ever (Sep 5, 2014)

Waffles ?


----------



## nando (Sep 5, 2014)

i don't know what' sgoing on.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 5, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> _*Waifu*_


I would link to the follow-up, but it has some NSFW content, so I am unable to do so.

0DW31upNEEg

You know what to do. _;O;_


----------



## The_Hulkster (Sep 5, 2014)

Let me make sure I got this right..
It is news to some people that a video game will have 100+ female characters and that they will also adapt the video game to an animated show, showcasing the same characters?

No hate here, it just baffles me that anyone would care about this.
They also look quite similar to me, so I'm either overlooking something or I genuinely don't get it.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Sep 5, 2014)

The_Hulkster said:


> Let me make sure I got this right..
> It is news to some people that a video game will have 100+ female characters and that they will also adapt the video game to an animated show, showcasing the same characters?
> 
> No hate here, it just baffles me that anyone would care about this.
> They also look quite similar to me, so I'm either overlooking something or I genuinely don't get it.


I think the enthusiasm here is apart of some group joke, or I may be the minority here. But this really doesn't interest me... Konata is better than a thousand waifus.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 5, 2014)

lol I came here thinking this was a spambot thread due to the title!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 5, 2014)

T-hug said:


> lol I came here thinking this was a spambot thread due to the title!


 
I did the same thing 

EDIT:



Foxi4 said:


> I would link to the follow-up, but it has some NSFW content, so I am unable to do so.
> 
> 0DW31upNEEg
> 
> ...




Also, holy fucking shit the bass in that song is amazing and I am now downloading it so I can blast this shit on my subs all day err day.


----------



## lismati (Sep 5, 2014)

This game would sure use some Little Boy/Fat Man if you ask me.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Sep 5, 2014)

lismati said:


> This game would sure use some Little Boy/Fat Man if you ask me.


Its Japan... so any of them could be designed as girls, but their dialogue says guy. and then they instantly become the most popular character


----------



## lismati (Sep 6, 2014)

Drink the Bleach said:


> Its Japan... so any of them could be designed as girls, but their dialogue says guy. and then they instantly become the most popular character


I don't mean people with that, Google "Fat Man" and the thing you're looking for will be quite distinctive in the top results.


----------



## Kane49 (Sep 6, 2014)

Good god these gae





The_Hulkster said:


> Let me make sure I got this right..
> It is news to some people that a video game will have 100+ female characters and that they will also adapt the video game to an animated show, showcasing the same characters?
> 
> No hate here, it just baffles me that anyone would care about this.
> They also look quite similar to me, so I'm either overlooking something or I genuinely don't get it.


 
Dude don't worry. Those games are the epitome of creepiness, Hate all you want.
They all look 14 at best >_>


----------

